# Ruby Slipper????



## CLMoss (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I purchased this phrag on ebay as a "Ruby Slipper." Can anybody tell me what it is? The vendor has not returned my call after sending him the photo's of the flower.

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## TADD (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a beauty whatever it is! Awesome form!


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 9, 2007)

The flower is cute, but very tiny. It is two inches from the top of the petal to the bottom of the pouch. I am not sure if it is a Ruby.

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2007)

I would guess no, sorry. It's still pretty but I've never seen a Ruby Slippers with such short petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2007)

Doesn't look like Ruby Slippers to me, either. Good luck with eBay vendors.


----------



## Candace (Jul 9, 2007)

Who'd you buy it from?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely not Ruby Slippers....It seems that a lot of plants with that name were incorrectly labelled. I bought one years ago from Vengers...it grew quickly, bloomed out to be anything but Ruby Slippers...looked like a cross between pearcei and longifolium as a guess....Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

Not Ruby Slippers [caudatum x besseae] petals too short, color too pastel. Looks more like Eric Young type [besseae x longifolium]. Is the throat of the pouch solid or spotted?


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Eric,

The throat is yellow and spotted. Also, the flower is a bit lighter (pale) in person. 

Thanks, C


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

If it's a gen 1 hybrid it could also be Olaf Gruss, Franz Glanz, or Ecua-bess. If its gen 2 it could be many things, sorry.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 10, 2007)

I was thinking Olaf Gruss; however, the pouch, when compared to Olaf Gruss is much narrower... I am not that familar with the Franz Glanz and Ecua-bess.

Thanks, C


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

Look them up here or on Phragweb, although Ecua-bess seems to have fallen into the cracks...


----------



## TADD (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually belevee it is a Lutz Rolke!!!!! We have one blooming ,I will try to get a photo of it for you. The flower is small compared to the plant.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you Tadd! I would love to see the photo.

Claudia


----------



## TADD (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is our plant....







The flower is no bigger than 2.5 " and less than 3 " tall very small.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow Tadd! That does look like the same flower! 

For some reason my flower only lasted about two to three days. It was very cute and dainty. 

The vendor is going to replace the phrag with another RS. I can't wait! I love those red phrags! And I allways wanted a RS. 

Claudia


----------

